# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  TicPods 2, smart earbuds, Mobvoi, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Mobvoi

mobvoi.com/eu/pages/ticpods2

----------


## Airicist

TicPods 2 - Your smart assistant, every beat of the way

Jan 7, 2020




> TicPods 2 true wireless smart earbuds, your completely interactive true wireless smart earbuds. TicPods 2 true wireless smart earbuds are designed to bring a new level of audio interaction experience to the listener. Now powered by Mobvoi’s in-house voice, motion and touch technologies means you have options on how you listen and navigate, in any situation. TicPods 2 (Pro) true wireless smart earbuds features:TicHear™: Quick-Commands; TicMotion™: Head gesture controls; Touch controls; TicHear: Smart assistant; Qualcomm® aptX™ Audio; Dual-mic noise cancellation; Fast charging; Bluetooth 5.0; In-ear detection, and MORE! Buy TicPods 2 true wireless smart earbuds on Mobvoi official website now!

----------

